# 55 year old women on Tinder



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-3405466/Divorced-mother-55-goes-three-Tinder-dates-toy-boys-WEEK-teenage-son-stays-home-picks-s-one-many.html


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

@Skye666 has some explaining to do.


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

is this Skye? really like that look,with or without the abs

edit - just clicked on the link and it all looks like an ad for the website,not necessarily a reality but defo worth checking,was it this one that w


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

joining tinder now, i do like an older woman

srs


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Mergal said:


> joining tinder now, i do like an older woman
> 
> srs


Fabswingers mate


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> As similar as the body appears think @Skye666 will go nuts if this is her she likes to keep the face hidden for some unknown reason


 Its not her, if I thought for a second it was her I wouldnt have posted the pic.

She has a tattoo which this girl doesnt.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Its not her, if I thought for a second it was her I wouldnt have posted the pic.
> 
> She has a tattoo which this girl doesnt.


 You!!!!! :nono:

actually ....that body yes please And if she's 55 ...hell. But not the face.

Iv never used tinder and tbh all of my reasons for that are right here and the stories iv heard from this lot!


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Fabswingers mate


 You're filth lol that site is another level slutville


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I know.. ?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

She cheats on her husband and victimised herself so gets an article written about her. She deserves none of the attention


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> But going off your latest pics I seen you are in similar condition ?
> 
> My bet a lot of the stuff spouted on here is bravado re the stories etc


 If you met her she would give you a big hug.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> That would be nice but if I remember rightly @Skye666 ain't a huggy/contact type person


 hence the quote of your post all her talk on here is bravado.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

its not much of a story at all, she's 55 and meets men upto 20 yrs younger, truth I she's probably met 1 or 2 who are, if they were all her sons age it would have sounded more sensational but other than this she's just another person who goes on dates, big deal.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> its not much of a story at all, she's 55 and meets men upto 20 yrs younger, truth I she's probably met 1 or 2 who are, if they were all her sons age it would have sounded more sensational but other than this she's just another person who goes on dates, big deal.


 Its the daily mail what would you expect? News?!!


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

superpube said:


> Its the daily mail what would you expect? News?!!


 they wouldn't know news if it walked in to their office and took a s**t on their desk.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

ILLBehaviour said:


> they wouldn't know news if it walked in to their office and took a s**t on their desk.


 I think in this case that is what actually happened


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

The older ones are best - they don't yell, they don't tell and they're as grateful as hell!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm so pleased this is not @Skye666 In my mind's eye she is so pretty. This woman is not... :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> But going off your latest pics I seen you are in similar condition ?
> 
> My bet a lot of the stuff spouted on here is bravado re the stories etc


 No I'm covered now


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I'm so pleased this is not @Skye666 In my mind's eye she is so pretty. This woman is not...[IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=64d120b63656cc7ad0fb5833482971be020da5d492054c53a819f6e488d91d20[/IMG]


 Lol Steve'o ....I'm a minger but considering botox


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

I've seen Skye face, and its not here....Skye has a bigger Adam's apple


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> If you met her she would give you a big hug.


 No I just wouldn't! !


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Lol Steve'o ....I'm a minger but considering botox


 Stop fishing for compliments, where's that 10/10 confidence you said you had in the other thread?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Lol Steve'o ....I'm a minger but considering botox


 I don't believe you.

PM me a mug shot.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> The older ones are best - they don't yell, they don't tell and they're as grateful as hell!


 I yell I tell my friends and I'm never grateful


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I don't believe you.
> 
> PM me a mug shot. [IMG alt="" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]





Gary29 said:


> Stop fishing for compliments, where's that 10/10 confidence you said you had in the other thread?


 I have but in that thread it did define when we say confidence there are lots of variables I'm confident biut chatting to anyine would ealk in bar on my own I stand doing lectures in frint of lots if ppl I can be confident in lots if ways but then body not really getting in stage not really which is why I did it .. feel the fear Gary


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> *I yell,* *I tell my friends* and I'm never grateful


 I'd take those first two as a compliment..... unless you were yelling get off me, and then telling your friends i was sh*t, in that case not so much


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I don't believe you.
> 
> PM me a jug shot.


 Dont ask dont get


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

I really need to stop posting Youtube videos.






But I just cannot resist.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> I have but in that thread it did define when we say confidence there are lots of variables I'm confident biut chatting to anyine would ealk in bar on my own I stand doing lectures in frint of lots if ppl I can be confident in lots if ways but then body not really getting in stage not really which is why I did it .. feel the fear Gary


 You're one of those that just likes to talk aren't you


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> No I just wouldn't! !


 If I met you you wouldn't have a choice.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> I have but in that thread it did define when we say confidence there are lots of variables I'm confident biut chatting to anyine would ealk in bar on my own I stand doing lectures in frint of lots if ppl I can be confident in lots if ways but then body not really getting in stage not really which is why I did it .. feel the fear Gary


 I don't know, tell me is it so, do you get a kick out of telling brothers no?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

jake87 said:


> You're one of those that just likes to talk aren't you


 Just talk as opposed to?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> If I met you you wouldn't have a choice. [IMG alt="" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_tongue.png&key=76c6ca9661bec5744753acd3b9ad68f6047a493e1f91b4434bf68e35bac8dd16[/IMG]


 Well if I had to choose btween a pissy hand shake and hug I go hug but don't be wearing strong aftershave and leaving that all over me!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I yell I tell my friends and I'm never grateful


 so a bitch then


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> I don't know, tell me is it so, do you get a kick out of telling brothers no


 Yes


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> so a bitch then


 NO. ...not a bitch but all women can roll their bitch out when needs must ...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> I've seen Skye face, and its not here....Skye has a bigger Adam's apple


 Ur jel coz it's bigger than ur Weener. bet my calfs are bigger than urs too oh but ur bitch Tities YOU WIN #sadface


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Why am I getting harassed in here I'm not 55 and I don't use tinder....enough already!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Why am I getting harassed in here I'm not 55 and I don't use tinder....enough already!


 grindr?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Well if I had to choose btween a pissy hand shake and hug I go hug but don't be wearing strong aftershave and leaving that all over me!


 I have so much natural charisma I seldom wear aftershave.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Ur jel coz it's bigger than ur Weener. bet my calfs are bigger than urs too oh but ur bitch Tities YOU WIN #sadface


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Why am I getting harassed in here I'm not 55 and I don't use tinder....enough already!


 you dont appreciate a white knight.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> grindr?


 no none of them...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> I have so much natural charisma I seldom wear aftershave.


 Nice


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

banzi said:


> you dont appreciate a white knight.


 big nath is hitting the sunbeds until he reaches Mr T colour

black knight


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> View attachment 120068


 Lol don't look like that they gona play they have to be prepared to have some and some and some more back  he can take it


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> big nath is hitting the sunbeds until he reaches Mr T colour


 Lol...u started the alleged rumour divvy


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Looking good @Skye666 good work


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Lol...u started the alleged rumour divvy


 rumour? come on skye dont be shy, you favour the black sword that's why you keep asking for another go


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> rumour? come on skye dont be shy, you favour the black sword that's why you keep asking for another go


 Another go....let's u prove yaself I'm a fair person


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Sky69 loving the attention ?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Ur jel coz it's bigger than ur Weener. bet my calfs are bigger than urs too oh but ur bitch Tities YOU WIN #sadface


 that was harsh.....damm


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Desperate old cow comes to mind tbh. I feel sorry for her son


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Another go....let's u prove yaself I'm a fair person


 let me ask the mrs


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Sky69 loving the attention


 @Frandeman69? I'm 666 and I get attention whether on here or not it dosnt bother me it's only when u get none u crave it....havnt had chocolate on a while ...u following?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> that was harsh.....damm


 But the Adam's apple ???? Harsher


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Desperate old cow comes to mind tbh. I feel sorry for her son


 lol why is she desperate?? Son looks like a div no wonder he sits in....good for her I say.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> But the Adam's apple ???? Harsher


 I jokes...throwing an internet hug your way


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Fabswingers mate


 on it!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> I jokes...throwing an internet hug your way


 I know...I jokes too but no hug


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Mergal said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > Fabswingers mate


 on it!

I meet a few bored housewifes..

Husband got no fu**ing clue ...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

There's nothing more off putting than a needy woman. Or man I would imagine ...


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> on it!
> 
> I meet a few bored housewifes..
> 
> Husband got no fu**ing clue ...


 iv always wondered wat the misses gets up to when im at work!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Mergal said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > on it!
> ...


 iv always wondered wat the misses gets up to when im at work!

You are not the only one


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Well that went well  , poor skye666


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Bignath4607 said:


> As similar as the body appears think @Skye666 will go nuts if this is her she likes to keep the face hidden for some unknown reason





banzi said:


> @Skye666 has some explaining to do.


 Nay it's......

.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> There's nothing more off putting than a needy woman. Or man I would imagine ...


 Hmmm but can be expected by woman ....when a man is needy nope it's not good.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Well that went well  , poor skye666


 Oh I don't mind ken but if I do mind il be told to chill out and relax it's a joke and if I don't mind il be liking it and seeking attention if. Ignore it they will keep tagging me in it..so what's a girl to do ken....what's a damn girl to do


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Oh I don't mind ken but if I do mind il be told to chill out and relax it's a joke and if I don't mind il be liking it and seeking attention if. Ignore it they will keep tagging me in it..so what's a girl to do ken....*what's a damn girl to do *


 Post a full frontal close up picture highlighting the subtle differences.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Post a full frontal close up picture highlighting the subtle differences.


 Which subtle differences would that be?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Which subtle differences would that be?


 between yourself and the lady on Tinder

PM the pic and I will examine them.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

She looks great for 55 and NO ONE can deny that.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> between yourself and the lady on Tinder
> 
> PM the pic and I will examine them.


 Oh lol....she has better abs and shoulders than me.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Oh lol....she has better abs and shoulders than me.


 I will be the judge of that...now PM the pics.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> I will be the judge of that...now PM the pics.


 Send me a frontal of u then first with bonzo written on ur willy wonka...and I will.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Send me a frontal of u then first with bonzo written on ur willy wonka...and I will.


 I can only get at far as "bon" before I run out of space.


----------



## mandy1968 (Jan 19, 2016)

I want that body ...... As in look like that not want want it lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

mandy1968 said:


> I want that body ...... As in look like that not want want it lol


 post a pick of your current look and we can compare.


----------



## mandy1968 (Jan 19, 2016)

banzi said:


> post a pick of your current look and we can compare.


 I want that body ...... As in look like that not want want it lol

Not on your life I am a million miles away from ever looking like that


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

mandy1968 said:


> Not on your life I am a million miles away from ever looking like that


 dont be shy, no one here will be critical of your photo.

:whistling:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> She looks great for 55 and NO ONE can deny that.


I would love to see her in the morning 

Picking up her bits from the floor


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

mandy1968 said:


> I want that body ...... As in look like that not want want it lol


I'll help you


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> I can only get at far as "bon" before I run out of space.


 Lol ...clap clap


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mandy1968 said:


> I want that body ...... As in look like that not want want it lol
> 
> Not on your life I am a million miles away from ever looking like that


 Take no notice of him ... He has dementia


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Take no notice of him ... He has dementia


 no harm in sending a photo then, in a week or so I will have forgotten who it is.


----------



## LJA (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm sure this was in another newspaper a week ago but she said she used a different dating site


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-3405466/Divorced-mother-55-goes-three-Tinder-dates-toy-boys-WEEK-teenage-son-stays-home-picks-s-one-many.html


fu**ing hell she gave me a boner...


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> lol why is she desperate?? Son looks like a div no wonder he sits in....good for her I say.


 She's 55. She needs to except That and have some self respect and dignity. If she wants to be a slag then I wish her all the best as each to their own and all that but im guessing she's only going with younger guys so she feels young after her husband chucked her in the scrap heap? So in a few months she will have nothing but regret and then the next man she falls in love with she will have to tell him she's been a wank rag for young men so she feels wanted.

If she wants to be a slag cuz it makes her happy then she should do it but not for how I think she's doing it for. Her son won't have much respect for her either soon enough.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> She's 55. She needs to except That and have some self respect and dignity. If she wants to be a slag then I wish her all the best as each to their own and all that but im guessing she's only going with younger guys so she feels young after her husband chucked her in the scrap heap? So in a few months she will have nothing but regret and then the next man she falls in love with she will have to tell him she's been a wank rag for young men so she feels wanted.
> 
> If she wants to be a slag cuz it makes her happy then she should do it but not for how I think she's doing it for. Her son won't have much respect for her either soon enough.


 Grow the f**k up and stop calling a woman who has an active sex life a slag.

Who are you to judger anyone?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> She's 55. She needs to except That and have some self respect and dignity. If she wants to be a slag then I wish her all the best as each to their own and all that but im guessing she's only going with younger guys so she feels young after her husband chucked her in the scrap heap? So in a few months she will have nothing but regret and then the next man she falls in love with she will have to tell him she's been a wank rag for young men so she feels wanted.
> 
> If she wants to be a slag cuz it makes her happy then she should do it but not for how I think she's doing it for. Her son won't have much respect for her either soon enough.


 i take it that when your in your fifties, should you find yourself single and attractive to fit younger women (not in a duranman age range!) then you will keep your self respect and dignity and not sleep with them?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

am i the only one who thinks shes minging and looks like a fvcking man in drag.

,


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> am i the only one who thinks shes minging and looks like a fvcking man in drag.
> 
> ,


 55 with a body like that? f**k the face.

(Maybe literally)


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

superpube said:


> 55 with a body like that? f**k the face.
> 
> (Maybe literally)


 she has facial hair ffs.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

ILLBehaviour said:


> am i the only one who thinks shes minging and looks like a fvcking man in drag.
> 
> ,


 that must be why i find her strangely attractive


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

The professional pictures make her look a lot better, it's like looking at two different people.

However, if her body truly is as lean and athletic looking as the professional photos suggest, fair play to her, I don't know many women that have such a good figure at her age.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> The professional pictures make her look a lot better, it's like looking at two different people.
> 
> However, if her body truly is as lean and athletic looking as the professional photos suggest, fair play to her, I don't know many women that have such a good figure at her *Any* age.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

I see your point.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Simon 88 said:


> The professional pictures make her look a lot better, it's like looking at two different people.
> 
> However, if her body truly is as lean and athletic looking as the professional photos suggest, fair play to her,* I don't know many women that have such a good figure at her age.*


 Do you know any?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Do you know any?


 Figure of speech (inaccurate), I don't know any no.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> am i the only one who thinks shes minging and looks like a fvcking man in drag.
> 
> ,


Granny tranny lol


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Simon 88 said:


> Figure of speech (inaccurate), I don't know any no.


 me neither


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Granny tranny lol


 You know that you would.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> I see your point.


 Whoops

[zips up fly]


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > Granny tranny lol


 You know that you would.

I don't much worst and proud


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

You should see what I got for this Saturday...don't think she will fit for the front door lol


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> You should see what I got for this Saturday...don't think she will fit for the front door lol


 Have to go the back door then


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

No a problem ?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> Grow the f**k up and stop calling a woman who has an active sex life a slag.
> 
> Who are you to judger anyone?


 Not said that. I said she will regret what's she's doing. If she wants that life then all the best to her.

There was a woman like her in a pub I used to play darts in. We felt sorry for her.

Now put your incontinence pants on and chill out.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> She's 55. She needs to except That and have some self respect and dignity. If she wants to be a slag then I wish her all the best as each to their own and all that but im guessing she's only going with younger guys so she feels young after her husband chucked her in the scrap heap? So in a few months she will have nothing but regret and then the next man she falls in love with she will have to tell him she's been a wank rag for young men so she feels wanted.
> 
> If she wants to be a slag cuz it makes her happy then she should do it but not for how I think she's doing it for. Her son won't have much respect for her either soon enough.


 Oh Harrison, lol.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> she has facial hair ffs.


 I can't see any?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> i take it that when your in your fifties, should you find yourself single and attractive to fit younger women (not in a duranman age range!) then you will keep your self respect and dignity and not sleep with them?


 Haha he takes some stick that fella.

Like I said if she's doing it cuz she wants and enjoys being a slag then fair enough but im guessing after being divorced at 55 or whatever then she's having some issues with herself etc.

Like I say it's her son I feel sorry for


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Oh Harrison, lol.


 Lol what?


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Lol what?


 Why do you always have to be such a posturing angry child?

If she can get them fair play to her, if she's 55 she's just getting her money's worth out of life. Who the fvck are you to pity a grown adult person for their sexual choices?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> Haha he takes some stick that fella.
> 
> Like I said if she's doing it cuz she wants and enjoys being a slag then fair enough but im guessing after being divorced at 55 or whatever then she's having some issues with herself etc.
> 
> Like I say it's her son I feel sorry for


 im guessing she knocked you back on tinder :lol:


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> Haha he takes some stick that fella.
> 
> Like I said if she's doing it cuz she wants and enjoys being a slag then fair enough but im guessing after being divorced at 55 or whatever then she's having some issues with herself etc.
> 
> Like I say it's her son I feel sorry for


 what makes her a slag though? Being on tinder and going a few dates with younger fellas??

Quick lads grab the stones, a woman up in the town centre has her ankles out! wise up fs


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

The only reason anyone calls a woman who is experienced sexually names is because they're scared their performance would be judged by them and found wanting.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I've nobbed some woman who's 19 year old son was playing warcraft downstairs...... Srs


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Why do you always have to be such a posturing angry child?
> 
> If she can get them fair play to her, if she's 55 she's just getting her money's worth out of life. Who the fvck are you to pity a grown adult person for their sexual choices?


 I'm not. I said if that's the type of life that makes her happy then all the best. You lot on here on don't read that bit do you? You all pick peoples against opinions and jump down their throat.

I'm impartial to this. I could not care less what she does as she has no effect on my life. I was just giving my opinion that MAYBE she's doing it for the wrong reasons after being divorced? If you would like to discuss that point then please do so but if your going to reply like banzi then don't bother.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

RepsForJesus said:


> what makes her a slag though? Being on tinder and going a few dates with younger fellas??
> 
> Quick lads grab the stones, a woman up in the town centre has her ankles out! wise up fs


 Wasting my time with some of you lot. It's a discussion mate. I feel her meeting all these younger lads MAYBE for the wrong reasons and she will probably regret it. That is all.


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> Wasting my time with some of you lot. It's a discussion mate. I feel her meeting all these younger lads MAYBE for the wrong reasons and she will probably regret it. That is all.


 Yes it's a discussion, and i would like to discuss who you have came to the conclusion that she's a slag??

Even if she does regret it, still doesnt make her a slag, we've no doubt all made some dubious life choices at one time or another


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

RepsForJesus said:


> Yes it's a discussion, and i would like to discuss who you have came to the conclusion that she's a slag??
> 
> Even if she does regret it, still doesnt make her a slag, we've no doubt all made some dubious life choices at one time or another


 Did it not say she was meeting some just for sex mate? As I have said if that's what makes her happy then good we all enjoy a decent sex life but if she is doing it to just feel younger and wanted then I don't think that's the right reason imo.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> There was a woman like her in a pub I used to play darts in. We felt sorry for her.


 Harrison. The ignorant boy who couldn't be helped.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Harrison. The ignorant boy who couldn't be helped.


 You didn't see her or how people were treating her.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Lotte said:


> I can't see any?


 if you look properly she has some of that soft whispy facial type growth you see on some old grandmas, she's tried hard to cover it up but its still visible.


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

ILLBehaviour said:


> if you look properly she has some of that soft whispy facial type growth you see on some old grandmas, she's tried hard to cover it up but its still visible.


 anyone else get turned on by this?

srs


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> if you look properly she has some of that soft whispy facial type growth you see on some old grandmas, she's tried hard to cover it up but its still visible.


 On her cheek on the left side of the photo?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Lotte said:


> On her cheek on the left side of the photo?


 yes the hairy bits on her face.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Definitely smashed some androgens in her time and still is by looks of it


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> yes the hairy bits on her face.


 LOL

1) go and find a woman.

2) stand her in front of a light source

3) take a look at her face closely.

4) be shocked and appalled when you realise that every single woman has downy hair on her face.

5) report back here on your hilarious misconception about grandma face hair...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Lotte said:


> LOL
> 
> 1) go and find a woman.
> 
> ...


 you are now my third favourite poster.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Lotte said:


> LOL
> 
> 1) go and find a woman.
> 
> ...


 none of the women in my life have this problem.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> none of the women in my life have this problem.


 they all shave.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> none of the women in my life have this problem.


 Deluded bro


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@Lotte if you have a rash or beard just tell us? Don't be afraid


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

banzi said:


> you are now my third favourite poster.


 After me and @duranman yeah?


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

A1243R said:


> @Lotte if you have a rash or beard just tell us? Don't be afraid


 Beard or no beard, you guys would climb over each other for a chance to chat me up.

If you don't believe all women have peach fuzz on their faces you must be a fvcking moron.

The End.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Lotte said:


> Beard or no beard, you guys would climb over each other for a chance to chat me up.
> 
> If you don't believe all women have peach fuzz on their faces you must be a fvcking moron.
> 
> The End.


 Woah woah now calm down lottie... No one likes a cocky lady 

course they do, we're human. We have hair over every inch of our body. You just can't see a late amount of it!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Lotte said:


> *Beard or no beard, you guys would climb over each other for a chance to chat me up. *
> 
> If you don't believe all women have peach fuzz on their faces you must be a fvcking moron.
> 
> The End.


 Love it....


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Lotte said:


> Beard or no beard, you guys would climb over each other for a chance to chat me up.
> 
> If you don't believe all women have peach fuzz on their faces you must be a fvcking moron.
> 
> The End.


 Would rub my cheek against your lady face fluff/10


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Woah woah now calm down lottie... No one likes a cocky lady
> 
> course they do, we're human. We have hair over every inch of our body. You just can't see a late amount of it!


 Some things just can't be denied.

and my grandma fluff is one of them...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Lots of sexual tension in here, good to see! :thumbup1:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Lotte said:


> Some things just can't be denied.
> 
> and my grandma fluff is one of them...


 I've been told to never ask a lady her age... But fck it... Lottie how old are you


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

A1243R said:


> I've been told to never ask a lady her age... But fck it... Lottie how old are you


 30.

I've had this so called grandma fluff all of my life, all children have it and all women have it. It's called vellus hair and its normal


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Lotte said:


> 30.
> 
> I've had this so called grandma fluff all of my life, all children have it and all women have it. It's called vellus hair and its normal


 Used to know a girl who had this all over her body. It was very soft & really rather nice.

May I see yours please?

I'll show you mine too.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Lotte said:


> 30.
> 
> I've had this so called grandma fluff all of my life, all children have it and all women have it. It's called vellus hair and its normal


 Still in my age range then :whistling:

I'm not arsed about the hair now :lol:  Weve ascertained all women have a bit... As long as it aint prickly its okay


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

Lotte said:


> *Beard or no beard, you guys would climb over each other for a chance to chat me up. *
> 
> If you don't believe all women have peach fuzz on their faces you must be a fvcking moron.
> 
> The End.












came prepared...


----------

